#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Lichtmensen vs. Geluidsmensen

## Drumvogel

Zoals bekend blijft dit altijd een tweedeling. Maar het leukste zijn de opmerkingen die soms over en weer vliegen.
Onder de naam "hoe neem ik mijn collega in de zeik" graag jullie leukste opmerkingen tegenover je teamgenoten.

Voorbeeld:

Ik sta licht te tikken achter de geluidsman die zich onder de show omdraait en vraagt: "Hoor jij ook dat gat in het midden van de geluidsset?"

Waarop ik antwoord: "Tuurlijk, anders zou je de band niet zien staan!"

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Eentje die bij ons al jaren meegaat.
Je weet wel, die nummers die abrupt eindigen, op de laatste noot, vol licht, blinders, en dan black-out en volledige stilte en dan het applaus van het publiek.
Draai ik mij om naar de lichtman en zeg "donker hé, lichtman", waarop hij dan weer "stil hé, geluidsman".

----------


## RayM

_Without light it's only radio_

 :Big Grin:  Is niet mijn uitspraak, ik ben geluidstechnicus.

----------


## DMiXed

komt uit de moppen & raadsel hoek, maar valt zeker onder het kopje je collega in de zeik zetten:
_
waarom zegt een geluidsman alleen 1 2 bij zijn micro's testen?
als ie verder kon tellen was ie lichtman_ :Big Grin: 

leuk topic trouwens, komt er nu ook een soort van feministisch achtige beweging onder de lichtnichten en geluidsfluiten? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renevanh

Lichtmensen zijn rare lui... leggen hun XLR'en altijd verkeerd om...

----------


## Drumvogel

Dan lopen shuko en kracht volgens de geluidsgeleerden dus ook verkeerd om!

Ik heb toch liever geen male krachtstekker in mijn handen als er spanning op staat.

----------


## jakkes72

Maakt me niet zoveel uit: dan zit die toch al in een Female...

----------


## rene.derksen

Geluidsman met veel te grote geluidstafel, ikke met een GMA ultralight.. Hee, kun je even mee de tafel plat gooien? "Ja hoor, zolang mijn tafel meer kanalen heeft, help ik jou graag een handje  :Wink: "

En natuurlijk het bekende grapje van even handen wassen nadat je iets geluidsachtigs hebt aangeraakt..  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Kreeg een klaagmail binnen van de Bond van Beeldmensen, die voelen zich achtergesteld.
Ik heb maar terug gemaild dat die altijd nog de herhaling hebben...

----------


## Stage-Q

Lichtman tegen geluidsman,

Mag 't licht wat harder op de monitor?

of 

Heb je ook wat meer laag in het hoog?


dit moet ik dus continu aanhoren...

----------


## test12

Moet dat zo luid, ben ik blij dat mijn lampen meer licht geven.

herman

----------


## T_Sound

Ik sta achter geluid, collega achter licht, zegt ie tegen mij, wedden dat luidsprekers ook een mooi effect geeft voor het licht?

Laat ze maar eens uitfikken, heb je mooi rook, kost me dat geen vloeistof:P

Parren willen trouwens ook wel muzikaal zijn, zet ze maar is op 50%, dan zingen ze:P

T_Sound

----------


## renevanh

> Kreeg een klaagmail binnen van de Bond van Beeldmensen, die voelen zich achtergesteld.
> Ik heb maar terug gemaild dat die altijd nog de herhaling hebben...



Die is goed!


Hoe zit het eigenlijk met geluidstechs die ineens iets doorhebben...?
Zien die dan ook het licht of...

----------


## Funmaker

nee hoor zo pienter zijn die niet...
die horen het altijd in Keulen donderen  :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

> Lichtmensen zijn rare lui... leggen hun XLR'en altijd verkeerd om...



Dat heet DMX, als je dat had geweten had je lichttech kunnen zijn :Big Grin: 

En over het algemeen zijn onze kabels *5* polig, en nee dat is geen midi... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Tsja... de geluidsmensen horen wel de klepel slaan...

Vonden de geluidsmensen van Symphonica het nog trouwens raar dat zij als enigen niet in het rood mochten?

Maarja, voorlopig staan de meeste aggregaten nog voor de lichtmensen het broeikaseffect aan te wakkeren.

----------


## voederbietel

Waarom kunnen/willen geluidsmensen niet verder dan 2 tellen..
... bij 3 moeten ze tillen...

Wanneer je vraagt aan de geluidstech waar je je dmx op mag prikken(als dat al mag op de multi) en je krijgt een antwoord van kanaal 30, 
spontaan een applaus geven en ze het compliment geven dat ze toch wel verder dan 2 kunnen tellen :Smile: 

aan de geluidstech die de hele avond al Bullsh*t verkondigt over verschillende fequenties..: 
mag ik wat meer 3,5K in mijn front?

Is dat het struikgewas dat zo ruist???


Ik wilde laatst stoer doen met wat effecten die ik creerde met het licht in de zaal, maar de geluidstech ging daar compleet overheen met de demo mode van zijn veel te digitale mixer/koffiezetapparaat/beertender/spelcomputer/dvdsp...../......
(dat wil ik ook op de tafel... :Mad: )

----------


## AJB

Standaard na elke show tegen de geluidsman:

"Luister maar niet naar al die mensen, ik vond je best goed..."

----------


## MusicXtra

Tot nu toe vind ik ze zelfs te flauw om ook maar te kunnen glimlachen :Cool:

----------


## DMiXed

> Tot nu toe vind ik ze zelfs te flauw om ook maar te kunnen glimlachen



tsjah... clown zijn is een vak, net als lichtman zijn :Big Grin:

----------


## R. den Ridder

d'r zitten twee riggers in een truss en een ervan laat per ongeluk een shackle vallen, bovenop het hoofd van de lichttechnicus die onder hen filters aan het steken is. patsboem, helft van zijn hersenen weg, maar hij gaat gewoon door met steken zonder op of om te kijken. Die riggers, stomverbaasd, laten als proef nog een shackle vallen, weer de helft van de hersenen weg, maar geen boe of ba, de lichttechnicus filtert vrolijk door.

Alle shackles zijn op, en dan gaan ze maar over op korte steels, maar ook zonder resultaat...op een moment heeft de lichttechnicus nog maar 2 hersencellen over, en gaat vrolijk door met filters steken en stellen. De riggers hebben niets meer boven, uitgezonderd een losse handtakel, die ze ook maar naar beneden gooien...rammel...die lichttechnicus heeft nog maar een hersencel over..krijgt een vage blik in zijn ogen, vloekt, laat de filters vallen, en loopt naar de microfoons: _one, two, ssss, check check.._

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Als er 2x de helft wegvalt blijft toch niks meer over?
Jij bent zeker geluidsman.. :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

> Als er 2x de helft wegvalt blijft toch niks meer over?
> Jij bent zeker geluidsman..



Nee hoor, hij weet gewoon dat je iets bijna oneindig door 2 kan blijven delen...
Probeer maar eens met een appel, elke keer door 2 delen en pas stoppen als je met halve atomen moet gaan knoeien :P

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ohw, de helft van de helft..
Dan is het dus toch een licht-pik  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Altijd al geweten dat ik meer met geluid heb.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Drumvogel

Een tijdje geleden was een bandlid bezig met het opblazen van ballonnen (met helium natuurlijk). Hij vroeg me toen wat er zou gebeuren als hij de helium in de microfoon blaast. "Zal ik dan ook hoger klinken?"

Ik antwoorde: Nee, er valt dan een factuur op je deurmat...

----------


## Carl

Met het splitsen van atomen zou ik een beetje voorzichtig zijn hoor!

----------


## renevanh

Waarom hebben lichtmensen trouwens zo  vaak 2 lampjes, 2 multitools en 2 paar handschoenen bij, maar praktisch nooit een multimeter bij de hand...?

Echt elke keer mag ik mijn multimeter uit m'n toolcase toveren... elke keer weer.

Niet dat het erg is... heb ik ook wat te doen als m'n mixje af is :P

----------


## mhsounds

> Waarom hebben lichtmensen trouwens zo vaak 2 lampjes, 2 multitools en 2 paar handschoenen bij, maar praktisch nooit een multimeter bij de hand...?
> 
> Echt elke keer mag ik mijn multimeter uit m'n toolcase toveren... elke keer weer.
> 
> Niet dat het erg is... heb ik ook wat te doen als m'n mixje af is :P



 
Ik heb hem standaard bij :Stick Out Tongue: 
En ik heb maar 1 lamp en 1 multitool en 1 paar handschoenen.

----------


## eddie

hallo, mij als geluidtech wordt regelmatig gevraagd of ik dat wel begrijp, al die knoppen, ik antwoord dan , begrijp er ook niets van daarom zetten zij mij hier achteraan in de zaal
mvg eddie

----------


## Gast1401081

sja , geluid dat stoort op het licht... 

als je de bassdrum hoort verandert het licht weer van kleur...

----------


## mhsounds

Fans buy AUDIO CDs, not LIGHTING videos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*** never said "Let there be Sound"  :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

> *** never said "Let there be Sound"



Dat was ook niet nodig, dat was er al :P

----------


## mhsounds

En waar kom jij aan die info?  :Big Grin: 

Uiteindelijk zijn licht en geluid beide trillingen.
Alleen licht trilt op een hogere freq. en is ook sneller -> superieur!  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

> En waar kom jij aan die info?



Da's vrij logisch toch... Op de eerste dag *zei* ***... :P

----------


## mhsounds

:Embarrassment:  Touché

Die zit...

----------


## mustang1

Toen ie dus zei let there be light, was dat natuurlijk maar 1 knop op de Hog III want de Macs en de Vl's hingen er al...

----------


## DJ_matthias

1 thru 665 + 667 thru 999 @ Full

de duivel werd later geactiveerd door een programmatiefout... 666 - Highlite

----------


## DJ nn

512 kanalen door 1 kabeltje met 3 geleiders (waarvan 1 gewoon afschermd)

en ja, digico heeft 2 coax-lijntjes, maar dan hebben wij nog ethernet, kan zelfs draadloos!

Ik zie trouwens veel mensen met oordoppen rondlopen, niet met zonnebrillen...

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## bones2001

Ik ben een geluidsman, maar het moet me toch van het hart,
AC/DC zong het al in deze volgorde.  
*"Let there be light", and there was light
"Let there be sound", and there was sound
"Let there be drums", and there was drums
"Let there be guitar", and there was guitar
"Let there be rock"*

Dus,

zonder licht en geluid,
*GEEN ROCK !!!*

----------


## AJB

> Toen ie dus zei let there be light, was dat natuurlijk maar 1 knop op de Hog III want de Macs en de Vl's hingen er al...



Als er als zoiets bestaat als een G O D zal die toch zeker niks inferieurs inzetten bij het ontwerpen van de aarde... pfff...

Zal een GrandMA geweest zijn, vast en zeker ook zonder Martin... Die horen onder het kopje 666...

En jongens: dit was een grapje...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## showband

Licht? Geluid? Uiteindelijk is het wel een *gitaar****.  :Big Grin: 
De rest is mierenNeuken.  :Cool:

----------


## Hansound

eh..  Ik doe licht en geluid :Frown:      en das na deze topic best lastig geworden haha

----------


## @lex

> En waar kom jij aan die info? 
> 
> Uiteindelijk zijn licht en geluid beide trillingen.
> Alleen licht trilt op een hogere freq. en is ook sneller -> superieur!



Maar daarmee is de golflengte weer veeeeeel langer: Size does matter!

@lex

----------


## Drumvogel

Zouden videomensen veel last hebben van 'groene stroom'?

----------


## Hansound

Kun je het wel een beroep noemen...
Geluidsman
Of lichtman  

pfff

----------


## @lex

Ik voel me meer een theatertechnicus... Allebei in een! 

En dan rijd ik de wagen ook nog en maak ik het decor, het lichtontwerp, het geluidontwerp... En 's nachts slaap ik...

@lex

----------


## KlankOntwerp

's nachts slapen? Zeker jeugdtheater?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Da's vrij logisch toch... Op de eerste dag *zei* ***... :P



maar toen hadden de lichtboeren al duizenden kilometers dmx-kabel gezien..

----------


## voederbietel

> Ik voel me meer een theatertechnicus... Allebei in een! 
> 
> En dan rijd ik de wagen ook nog en maak ik het decor, het lichtontwerp, het geluidontwerp... En 's nachts slaap ik...
> 
> @lex



Dan doe je zeker ook nog iets met koffie..? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djspeakertje

> 's nachts slapen? Zeker jeugdtheater?



 
Nope, waarschijnlijk gewoon nix te doen in dat theater (crisis hé :Big Grin: ...), dus kunnen ze daar vrolijk de volgende ochtend afbreken :Big Grin: ...


Daan

----------


## mhsounds

> Nope, waarschijnlijk gewoon nix te doen in dat theater (crisis hé...), dus kunnen ze daar vrolijk de volgende ochtend afbreken...
> 
> 
> Daan



Het is voor de bezoekende partij goedkoper om het gelijk te doen, ze moeten toch doorbetalen...

----------


## renevanh

> maar toen hadden de lichtboeren al duizenden kilometers dmx-kabel gezien..



Tsja, dat het die lichtlui altijd zoveel tijd kost om een setje op te bouwen is niet mijn probleem... :P

----------


## djspeakertje

> Het is voor de bezoekende partij goedkoper om het gelijk te doen, ze moeten toch doorbetalen...



 
Maar dat betekend niet dat de (bij ons grotendeels vrijwillige) technici niet ff kunnen wachten met opruimen van de monitoren en mengtafel tot morgen :Big Grin: ...

Ze worden dus niet betaald en hebben (meestal :Wink: ) tijd zat, en dat gezelschap heeft er geen last van....


Daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> (bij ons grotendeels vrijwillige) 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ze worden niet betaald 
> 
> Daan



Spreek voor uzelf!

----------


## renevanh

> Spreek voor uzelf!



Jij betaald vrijwilligers...
Cool!!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Nee, u heeft het bij het verkeerde eind van de kabel!

Edit: De XLR kabel wel te verstaan!

----------


## stainz

Hoeveel gitaristen zijn er nodig om een lamp in te draaien? 

  Twintig: een om de lamp in te draaien en negentien om te zeggen "Niet   slecht, maar ik zou het beter kunnen!".



Hoeveel geluidstechnici heb je nodig om een lamp te verwisselen? 

Twee, de eerste zegt: "Nee nee, ik doe alleen het geluid!" 
de tweede toen hij geen nieuwe lamp vond: nam hij de oude, repareert hem met een kauwgumpapiertje en isolatieband, vervangt de schroeffitting door een bajonetsluiting, zoekt een passend verloopsnoertje en installeert de lamp twintig meter verder dan waar hij moest zijn.

----------


## jadjong

> Hoeveel gitaristen zijn er nodig om een lamp in te draaien? 
> 
> Twintig: een om de lamp in te draaien en negentien om te zeggen "Niet slecht, maar ik zou het beter kunnen!".
> 
> 
> 
> Hoeveel geluidstechnici heb je nodig om een lamp te verwisselen? 
> 
> Twee, de eerste zegt: "Nee nee, ik doe alleen het geluid!" 
> de tweede toen hij geen nieuwe lamp vond: nam hij de oude, repareert hem met een kauwgumpapiertje en isolatieband, vervangt de schroeffitting door een bajonetsluiting, zoekt een passend verloopsnoertje en installeert de lamp twintig meter verder dan waar hij moest zijn.



 Maar hij werkt wel!

----------


## renevanh

> Hoeveel geluidstechnici heb je nodig om een lamp te verwisselen?



Hehe... leuke anekdote:

Jaar of anderhalf terug, ergens in een of ander theatertje (geen idee meer waar dat was).
Ik geluid, een lichttech (die nogal vol was van zichzelf... maar dat terzijde) deed licht.
Tijdens de generale sprong er een par64 in het tegenlicht, maar wel een precies in het midden die redelijk cruciaal was voor het lichtplaatje bij ongeveer 85% van de scene's.

Natuurlijk hing het tegenlicht niet aan een trek, maar aan doodgewone takels... handtakels wel te verstaan.
Kortom: er moest iemand 4,5 meter de ladder op om even een par te vervangen... en de lichttech had hoogtevrees  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Het heeft hem bijna 30 minuten gekost om dan uiteindelijk toch mij te vragen of ik heel misschien alsjeblieft even de lamp wilde vervangen (wat ik dan gewoon doe... ik ben zo gek).

----------


## @lex

> Nope, waarschijnlijk gewoon nix te doen in dat theater (crisis hé...), dus kunnen ze daar vrolijk de volgende ochtend afbreken...
> 
> 
> Daan



Hoi Dj Speakertje, heb je zelf al wel eens een theatertour gedaan? Of heb je een drive-in show waarmee je de provincie niet uitkomt? 

Sorry, maar ik krijg niet de indruk dat jij 5 dagen per week 15 uur van huis bent om je geld te verdienen. En inderdaad het meerendeel van de resterende uren lig ik in bed...

Wie heeft er ooit een theatertour gedaan waarbij hij/zij een hotel mocht nemen zodat er de volgende dag kon worden afgebroken? Lijkt me geen recessie ding.... Twee dagen in rekening brengen en hotels zijn niet bepaald goedkoop!

Klok en klepeldingetje DJ Speakertje?

@lex

----------


## Stage-Q

goed punt @lex,

Ik werk zelf als freelancer in 2 theaters en kom dus veel mensen tegen.

En een theatertourtje is vaak hard werken, showtje draaien, afbouw, en als je geen hotel hebt kun je een end naar huis rijden om vervolgens de volgende weer 150 km. rijden om naar het volgende theater te gaan.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Hoi Dj Speakertje, heb je zelf al wel eens een theatertour gedaan? Of heb je een drive-in show waarmee je de provincie niet uitkomt? 
> 
> Sorry, maar ik krijg niet de indruk dat jij 5 dagen per week 15 uur van huis bent om je geld te verdienen. En inderdaad het meerendeel van de resterende uren lig ik in bed...
> 
> Wie heeft er ooit een theatertour gedaan waarbij hij/zij een hotel mocht nemen zodat er de volgende dag kon worden afgebroken? Lijkt me geen recessie ding.... Twee dagen in rekening brengen en hotels zijn niet bepaald goedkoop!
> 
> lees mijn posts nog eens door...
> 
> Klok en klepeldingetje DJ Speakertje?
> ...



 

Nee, ik werk geen 15 uur per dag, ik zit gewoonlijk op school door de week (wel meerdere malen gedaan trouwens :Cool: ).

Ik had het meer over het lokale theater, dat vaste technici heeft, voor technici die met een groep meereizen is de volgende ochtend afbreken idd niet zo handig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , maar die zijn waarschijnlijk ook geen vrijwilliger :Big Grin: . 
Voor zover ik weet hebben wij meestal geen groepen die eigen technici meenemen :Wink: .



Daan

----------


## mhsounds

En hoe groot is dat theater?

----------


## djspeakertje

> En hoe groot is dat theater?



 
+- 300 stoelen, ligt eraan hoe en wat, en het gedeelte voor de foh kan ook nog ingeschoven worden. Voor meer specs: Techniek
De Bond


Daan

----------


## mhsounds

Een leuk theater, hier heb je echter niet de druk als bij de grote theaters.
Natuurlijk kun je de dag erna je voorstelling afbouwen in zo'n theater, alleen in de grotere theaters is de zaal haast 24/7 verhuurd.
Als jij weg bent met voorstelling A komt pietje een paar uur later alweer met voorstelling B het loadingdock binnenrijden...
En in die paar uurtjes slaapt de techniek graag :Big Grin:

----------


## Stage-Q

> +- 300 stoelen, ligt eraan hoe en wat, en het gedeelte voor de foh kan ook nog ingeschoven worden. Voor meer specs: Techniek
> De Bond
> 
> 
> Daan



ah daar heb ik ook wel eens gewerkt.... maar k ben te duur....

----------


## moderator

leuk om te lezen, maar nu weer terug naar het onderwerp!

----------


## rinus bakker

Als we de religieuze achtergronden even vervangen door de wetenschappelijke,
kunnen we gewoon terug naar het essentiele begin van alles:
Hebben we het over 
de *Oerknal* ?
of over 
de *Oerflits* ? 
Nou dan. 

Eerst was er geluid.
Maar die knal was zou hard dat daarna 
de ogen open gingen om te zien wat het was.
Valt het licht uit bij een bandje - ze spelen door.
Valt het geluid uit bij een bandje - ze staan voor L*L.

----------


## mhsounds

> Als we de religieuze achtergronden even vervangen door de wetenschappelijke,
> kunnen we gewoon terug naar het essentiele begin van alles:
> Hebben we het over 
> de *Oerknal* ?
> of over 
> de *Oerflits* ? 
> Nou dan. 
> 
> Eerst was er geluid.
> ...



Eerst was er licht, voor de oerknal was er geen dampkring geen zuurstof en dus ook geen tussenstof om de trillingen die geluid vormen door te geven.
Licht bestaat ook uit trillingen zoals veel mensen hier ook zullen weten en heeft GEEN tussenstof nodig :Big Grin: 
Het is dus meer aanemelijk dat als er al een oer*flits* was dat deze alleen licht afgaf...want alles ontstond uit een enorm warm punt (wat de temperatuur was moet ik even opzoeken dat was een groot getal...)
Na deze oerflits gloeide het nog duizenden jaren na....= licht






> Valt het licht uit bij een bandje - ze spelen door.
> Valt het geluid uit bij een bandje - ze staan voor L*L.



Zo zie je maar dat geluid slechte gevolgen heeft en licht veel vriendelijker is  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> Eerst was er geluid.
> Maar die knal was zou hard dat daarna 
> de ogen open gingen om te zien wat het was.



Het duurde nog een aantal jaartjes voordat er organismen aanwezig waren die hun ogen open konden doen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Eerst was er licht, voor de oerknal was er geen dampkring geen zuurstof en dus ook geen tussenstof om de trillingen die geluid vormen door te geven.



Maar was er wèl materie waar alles uit voort kwam. Niet enkel lucht kan geluid voortbrengen.  :Wink: 
(Gelukkig maar, anders konden alle microfoons en speakers de prullenbak in.)

----------


## AJB

Er is een ooit een vrij bekend boekje geschreven over deze materie, dat overigens hard toe is aan een update, maar dat noemen ze de Bijbel.

Hierin staat dat *** op de 6de dag: "ZAG dat het goed was"

Hij legde niet zijn oor te luister, hoorde geen kwaliteit etc.etc...

In de oerknal theorie (die ook slaat van kut op dirk maar dit terzijde), was er überhaupt geen bron die kon horen danwel zien. 

Laten we het er op houden dat licht bedoelt is voor mensen met visie en geluid voor mensen die niet willen luisteren :P

Grote knuffel,

----------


## Mike Manders

1 ding begrijp ik echter niet zo goed: waarom worden hier mensen met 2 totaal verschillende beroepen met elkaar vergeleken??
het mixen van audio is toch een ander vak dan het maken van een lichtshow?
is het niet zoiets als: timmerman vs postbode??

----------


## rinus bakker

> .... en geluid voor mensen die niet willen luisteren :P



Of het luisteren na al die jaren niet meer kunnen?  :EEK!: 
Want je kunt er na vele jaren ook teveel van hebben gekregen.
Daarom zitten er ook vast zoveel lichtjes in een geluidstafel.
Dan zien ze dat het geluid (of de takkeherrie?) goed is.......   :Big Grin: 

Maar ja 
als lichtmensen (van derden) moeten horen dat het ballet in het donker staat ....

----------


## rene.derksen

> 1 ding begrijp ik echter niet zo goed: waarom worden hier mensen met 2 totaal verschillende beroepen met elkaar vergeleken??
> het mixen van audio is toch een ander vak dan het maken van een lichtshow?
> is het niet zoiets als: timmerman vs postbode??



Meer zoiets als een timmerman en een schilder.. De timmerman zet iets neer en de schilder maakt het pas echt af.

Zo dus ook, de geluidsman zet iets neer en de lichtman  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

----------


## mhsounds

> Maar was er wèl materie waar alles uit voort kwam. Niet enkel lucht kan geluid voortbrengen. 
> (Gelukkig maar, anders konden alle microfoons en speakers de prullenbak in.)



Maar ik heb het ook gehad over dat er geen tussenstof was :Wink:  bijv. lucht
Mischien heb ik dat niet helemaal juist opgeschreven, even kijken.

----------


## Drumvogel

> 1 ding begrijp ik echter niet zo goed: waarom worden hier mensen met 2 totaal verschillende beroepen met elkaar vergeleken??
> het mixen van audio is toch een ander vak dan het maken van een lichtshow?
> is het niet zoiets als: timmerman vs postbode??



We spreken hier inderdaad over 2 verschillende beroepen, maar vaak staan we gebroederlijk zij-aan-zij op de werkvloer.
Dit topic is ook geen vergelijking maar juist een verzameling van de opmerkingen die beide partijen tegenover mekaar maken.

En trouwens hoe vaak wordt een lichtman gevraagd of het zachter kan...
En rollen de geluidsjongens een kistje lampen de zaal in.

Voor de 'buitenwereld' zijn we allemaal gelijk. :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Licht bestaat ook uit trillingen zoals veel mensen hier ook zullen weten...



[FLAUWE MODUS] Én uit een deeltje. [/FLAUWE MODUS]  :Wink: 
Never forget duality!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## mhsounds

> [FLAUWE MODUS] Én uit een deeltje. [/FLAUWE MODUS] 
> Never forget duality!
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Mag ik hier heel erg gaan mierenneuken?  :Big Grin:

----------


## remco_k

Geluidsman helemaal in de stress omdat ie ietwat achterloopt op schema: "Wil jij effe kijken waarom m'n monitoren het niet doen"

Lichtman kijkt bedenkelijk naar zijn console: "... de dimmerpack staat op 50% dus er zou wat uit moeten komen"

----------


## Thompson

Laatst meegemaakt , geluidsman roept naar boven "Kan je het licht even muten!?, ik wordt gek hier beneden!"
Oke beetje flauw maar hij kan wel :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

Geluid is toch wel van iets meer nivo dan licht he...
Als er bij ons mensen worden ingewerkt op het licht zijn ze met twee dagen klaar,  maar om te leren mixen zijn ze maanden bezig    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Geluid is toch wel van iets meer nivo dan licht he...
> Als er bij ons mensen worden ingewerkt op het licht zijn ze met twee dagen klaar,  maar om te leren mixen zijn ze maanden bezig



Kan inderdaad met de moeilijkheidsgraad te maken hebben maar ook met verschil in intelligentie. :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

> Kan inderdaad met de moeilijkheidsgraad te maken hebben maar ook met verschil in intelligentie.



Dat weet ik wel zeker, de lichtmensen laten de lampjes alles doen, intelligent licht noemen ze dat...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Dat weet ik wel zeker, de lichtmensen laten de lampjes alles doen, intelligent licht noemen ze dat...



 
En nog kannibalen ook! Altijd maar praten over die mooie koppen van ze... :Wink: 



Daan

----------


## Hansound

> Kan inderdaad met de moeilijkheidsgraad te maken hebben maar ook met verschil in intelligentie.



Voor de meeste movingheads zijn er mooie presets op je tafel,   voor geluid zeker niet,
De meeste geluidstecnici doen licht erbij...  andersom zie je bijna niet,  dat zegt toch genoeg he :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> Voor de meeste movingheads zijn er mooie presets op je tafel, voor geluid zeker niet,
> De meeste geluidstecnici doen licht erbij... andersom zie je bijna niet, dat zegt toch genoeg he



Ik zie toch geluidstechs die met 1 knop op de tafel setting heroepen zonder soundchek ^^

----------


## remco_k

> Voor de meeste movingheads zijn er mooie presets op je tafel, voor geluid zeker niet,



Dan wordt het eens tijd dat je jezelf uit het analoge tijdperk haalt. 




> De meeste geluidstecnici doen licht erbij... andersom zie je bijna niet, dat zegt toch genoeg he



Je ziet het verkeerd om: de meeste licht techs doen het geluid erbij.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

> Dan wordt het eens tijd dat je jezelf uit het analoge tijdperk haalt. 
> 
> Je ziet het verkeerd om: de meeste licht techs doen het geluid erbij.



 
Digitaal of analoog maakt niks uit, een band mixen vergt kennis en heel veel oefenen,   lichtshow is veel eenvoudiger en makkelijkere materie, 
Licht is gewoon van een ander denk en werknivo.

----------


## Drumvogel

> Digitaal of analoog maakt niks uit, een band mixen vergt kennis en heel veel oefenen, lichtshow is veel eenvoudiger en makkelijkere materie, 
> Licht is gewoon van een ander denk en werknivo.



Ik vind dat je hier de plank volledig mis slaat! Voor geluid nemen we een ervaren persoon en moet de kwaliteit hoog liggen.

Licht daarentegen. We trekken de eerste de beste persoon uit de loods en vertellen zetten die achter een lichttafel.

Je zult je verbazen hoeveel je kunt leren over licht. Maar dat schijnt niet belangrijk te zijn. Blijkbaar kan iedereen die op de basisschool zijn rijbewijs heeft gehaald wel licht knipperen.

Deze discussie heb ik vorige week ook gehad met het bandje waar ik voor werk. Het was belachelijk.
Het wordt tijd dat we dat dus eens in de kiem smoren!
Iedereen kan knoppen drukken. Maar er zijn er maar weinig die het vak werkelijk beheersen!

Btw: Dit is een topic over de opmerkingen onderling. Niet om te gaan oordelen of geluid superieur is aan licht en vice versa.
Dus back on topic...

De drummer van de band weet hoe hij de moving heads op test mode moet zetten. Na 3 keer te hebben gewaarschuwd loop ik tijdens de set het podium op en zet de Ddrum op demo-mode. And now we're even!

----------


## renevanh

> Deze discussie heb ik vorige week ook gehad met het bandje waar ik voor werk. Het was belachelijk.
> Het wordt tijd dat we dat dus eens in de kiem smoren!
> Iedereen kan knoppen drukken. Maar er zijn er maar weinig die het vak werkelijk beheersen!



Daar ben ik het als geluidstech helemaal mee eens, er is met licht veel meer te doen dan beetje knipperen.
Door juiste kleurkeuze en goed stellen kun je een sfeer maken, een beeld neerzetten. Helaas zijn er heel wat disco-lichttechs die dat niet beheersen. Dat is niet erg, alleen zijn ze zich er niet van bewust en dat is wel erg!





> Btw: Dit is een topic over de opmerkingen onderling. Niet om te gaan oordelen of geluid superieur is aan licht en vice versa.
> Dus back on topic...



Moah... volgens mij is dit topic een grote uitlaatklep voor alle sarcastische opmerkingen tussen licht- en geluidstechnici onderling  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

Als geluidstechnicus (en zal van mijn leven niks met licht en/of video gaan doen omdat het een vak apart is) kan ik zeggen dat de lichtjongens van TV studio's vaak echt weten wat belichten is.

Schoenmaker blijf bij je leest, laat elkaar in de waarde en maak er met z'n allen een mooie show van want dat is waar het om draait. Valt het geluid tegen zal het publiek klagen maar als de show in het donker staat zal het publiek ook klagen. Goed geluid is een vak apart maar dat geld voor goed (be)licht en video net zo.

----------


## Funmaker

het verschil tussen *** en een geluidstech...

*** denkt tenminste niet dat hij een geluidstech is  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> het verschil tussen *** en een geluidstech...
> 
> *** denkt tenminste niet dat hij een geluidstech is



... Maar hij heeft tot nu toe wel het record van de grootste subs!  :Cool:

----------

